

Microsoft's internal subdomains - aatteka
http://andrisatteka.blogspot.com/2014/10/microsofts-internal-subdomains.html

======
peterkelly
If you look at the full list, it seems like it's just autocompleting words in
the dictionary. Here's some examples:

    
    
        if.corp.microsoft.com
        my.corp.microsoft.com
        one.corp.microsoft.com
        year.corp.microsoft.com
        baby.corp.microsoft.com
        pain.corp.microsoft.com
        crisis.corp.microsoft.com
        improvement.corp.microsoft.com
        devil.corp.microsoft.com
        animal.redmond.corp.microsoft.com
    

I don't any of these some of those are actual subdomains...

~~~
aabdocker
I can second that. I work at Microsoft and those subdomains don't exist at all
as far as I can see from the internal network.

------
tallanvor
Looks more like they're looking for known pieces of domains rather than really
parsing the domain as a whole.

~~~
adamnemecek
Indeed. The article's suggestion does not really make any sense.

